# Pooping every time I hold him



## Finnigan (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, I'm a new hedgehog owner and I am just wondering if it's normal for a hedgie to poop every time you hold them? Mine is about 8 weeks old and he's been here for almost a week now (6 days). Every time I take him out he waits for a few minutes and then poops, A LOT. He goes and goes, several poops in a row and they are kind of runny. I haven't changed his food from what the breeder was feeding or anything.

Help! How can I encourage him to stop pooping on me? I've also noticed that he's not really pooping in his litter box, but in his wheel each night instead. 

Thanks, 

Katie


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Babies have a bit more trouble controlling their body functions, so they're likely to poop and pee on you quite a bit. One way to help with it is to get him out for a few minutes, then place him in his litterbox until he poops. They sometimes get the hang of not pooping on you once they get older, but it depends on the hog.
The poop might be a bit runny just because of the environment change, a new house and owner is a big change for these little guys, and they're not very good with change. It should clear up after awhile, I'm sure.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Also, the majority of hedgies do not decide to use a litterbox. The pooping on the wheel is normal, and can't be stopped. Hope you enjoy cleaning it. :lol:


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Lilysmommy said:


> One way to help with it is to get him out for a few minutes, then place him in his litterbox until he poops. They sometimes get the hang of not pooping on you once they get older, but it depends on the hog.


We started with the "put hedgie in litter box once her tail goes up" routine. But she'd always put her tail back down and not poop until she was back in our hands. As she wasn't one to cooperate with our methods, we settled on a compromise: we now hold her over her litterbox while she poops. She gets to be held (her demand), but the poop goes in the litterbox (our demand). Possibly ridiculous, yes... and a real hoot to explain to her hedgie-sitters... But our compromise has been working pretty well for almost 2 years now.

And, yeah, like others have said... a poopy wheel is just a part of hedgie ownership. I've come to appreciate it over time... it signals that she's had a good night eating and running.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Its normal.
I call it their toddler stage.. They grow out of it eventually.
=]


----------

